# Whistle and I'll Come to You - New TV Adaptation



## Fried Egg (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone see this on BBC2 that was aired over christmas? A bit late to talk about it perhaps but I only just got around to watching it the other day.

Although not particularly faithful to the original story by *M.R. James*, it was actually very good (I thought) in it's own right. It gave the title of the story a different meaning and had a very creepy atmosphere.

Anyone else see it?


----------



## mosaix (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw it and enjoyed it, but unfortunately I've been spoilt by the previous TV adaption starring Michael Horden. He was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 18, 2011)

You know, i have it recorded on the didibox and never did get around to watching it, cheers for the kick in the pants, i'll watch it later now


----------



## No One (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought it went swimmingly well for the most part, but I was dis-satisfied with the ending. 

Sure, in it's own pseudo-logical way it was cleverly done, but I felt like it detracted somehow from the supernatural element. Might be just me though.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 22, 2011)

I've just this moment finished watching it, and yeah, it was very well done. I have to agree the ending was not so good and some of the camera work that was supposed to add atmosphere came off as more amature.
But on the whole it was very good.


----------



## High Eight (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought it was _godawful_.

A complete shambles and about as scary as a slight sniffle - Why was Lawrence of Arabia menacing him on the beach?

Pretty scenery, though (Botany Bay near Margate in Kent).


----------



## sloweye (Jan 23, 2011)

High Eight said:


> Pretty scenery, though (Botany Bay near Margate in Kent).



Broardstairs, joss bay end  just up the road


----------



## High Eight (Jan 24, 2011)

sloweye said:


> Broardstairs, joss bay end  just up the road



I've always liked that part of Thanet.


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 24, 2011)

I have this recorded and waiting to be watched, still haven't got round to it, but sounds like (on the most part) that it is well wort watching. Might get round to it this week.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jan 25, 2011)

I liked the ending. I won't discuss it here because of spoilers but I thought it was very good.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 25, 2011)

High Eight said:


> I've always liked that part of Thanet.



Yeah, give me that side any day. 100 times better than the crowded Margate tourist trap, with smelly busses churning fumes out just yards away.


----------



## ali1 (Feb 27, 2011)

As a lover of M.R. James I reckon it was a little disappointing.

On the plus side, this new adaptation looks promising - more like the original. 

Whistle and I'll Come to You | Facebook


----------

